# Old Gold



## Lasha (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi girls, i need your inputs...
Has anyone ever used the Mac pigment 'old gold'? What did it look like? I found that the one I got looked like gold, but when i put it on, it had a greenish/lemony tinge to it. Should that be?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'd expect your replies please!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes,that's what old gold should do, as it's a duochrome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Use it over chartru paint, or flammable paint and see how the colors change.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 14, 2007)

Its green.  I was so dissapointed in this color.  I thought it would have a antiqued gold or burnished gold finish but, alas, it's green.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^I second that.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 14, 2007)

I really did not like old gold.  I purchased after seeing one of the bridal looks from last year.  I was not expecting the green and green is a color I don't really like, at all.


----------



## Lasha (Jun 14, 2007)

*any other 'wrong' colours?*

Thanks for your replies!
That's really horrible you know. I bought some for my friends as well and just tried mine out recently... they musta thought i was playing games or something. 

The funny thing is that the pictures on the MAC site makes it look like some brownish gold pigment! How is it that they'd make it green?! I'm so dissappointed. Just like cornflower... looks quite crystal blue but it looks more purple when put on but that's not so bad as they'd described it that way on the site. 

Are there any other 'wrong' colour pigments y'all know about?

Do share!
Lasha


----------



## saj20052006 (Jun 14, 2007)

I love Old Gold.  I purchased it to create the Saturday Night Diva Look from last year.  It looks great with Golden Olive Pigment, Humid, Gorgeous Gold, Amberlights.  I have even used as a highlight for a funky look.


----------



## amoona (Jun 14, 2007)

Old Gold is one of the most gorgeous colors that MAC has! But you have to remember it's a duochrome color, try it with different bases and next to different colored shadows and you'll see the other colors it in. Old Gold has bits of brown, gold, and green - truly gorgeous!


----------



## La Ilusion (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree that using different bases to tweak the color really helps if you don't like it as it is.

I'm an NC43 with very yellow skin, and Old Gold looks tarnished and antique-ish on me. I can see both gold (kind of a deep orangy, brownish gold) and green. I LOVE it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As a matter of fact, it's my favorite MAC eye color of any type.

DevinGirl did a really neat tut on using Old Gold with Teal for a really pretty eye: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69879.


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Jun 19, 2007)

I think old gold is so pretty....Not too much and the sparkle is lovely... if only i wasn't broke... hmmm i'd think that would be the first thing i'd get... Yes people I have yet to get my first eyeshadows...


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 12, 2007)

OMG Old Gold is the shiznit!  I LOVE it over Shade fluidline for an olive green shade....it's so metallic and beutiful....Im still working from a sample I got years ago.....I MUST try over Flammable....


----------

